# Rasboras and cherry shrimps?



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I know the harlequin rasboras will munch on my baby shrimps, but I have too many now, and will overrun the tank. My question, since rasboras are middle/top swimmers, are the baby shrimps at the lower grounds little safer? thanks


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

If it fits in the mouth, its lunch. Very expensive lunch.


----------



## NeMox69x (Aug 1, 2013)

Personally I've had harlequins and galaxy rasboras in with my cherries and chocolates , the do pick at the babies but they don't go absolutly carnivore if you feed them regularly . As long as they are fed there shouldn't be a problem . If it's a planted tank or shrimp have somewhere to hide that would be best. Good luck with your tank


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

Oceangirl said:


> If it fits in the mouth, its lunch. Very expensive lunch.


I wouldn't say very expensive. The way my RCS going right now, I will have few hundreds in a short time, my few females had lots of babies. I see hundreds in my 17g and few more are berried. I wouldn't know what to do with the babies and not interested in selling or culling.


----------



## DanielleE (Sep 24, 2012)

In my tank I've got (espei) rasboras, cardinal tetras, microrasboras, and gertrudae rainbowfish all with RCS. If they're eating up baby shrimp, it hasn't put a noticeable dent in the population. The fish actually politely make way for the swimming shrimp if they cross paths, it's kind of hilarious that they don't understand how the food chain works. I wouldn't call that the norm, however. I've got a shrimp-dedicated tank just in case, since I know I'm basically waiting until the fish discover that those red bugs are delicious.
If you have an extra tank for either the fish or the shrimp if something goes south, I'd say try it since you've got a well-established population of the shrimp. If not, maybe try to spice up the tank with a new species of shrimp instead?


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I already have 3 endlers started with 7 but 4 jumped out, I'm thinking of adding the rasboras. The only thing, I'm feeling the guilt of deliberately feeding my shrimp to the rasboras. I'm hoping to build courage and just do it.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Have chili rasboras and CPDs never saw one munch on a shrimp yet. I see them patrol areas where I drop shrimp food but they just swim over and never attack the shrimp eating. Still I would not place them with more expensive shrimp. The most expensive shrimp I have had with fish were my rilies.


----------



## Oto Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

The little shrimp may get munched on every once in a while however with hiding places for the shrimp this should not be a problem.
Having rasboras and shrimp will not be a problem at all.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds good, I'll check out the chili rasboras as well and what are CPD?


----------



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

CPD celestial pearl danio or Galaxy rasbora.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

GBRguy said:


> CPD celestial pearl danio or Galaxy rasbora.


Yeah I see that they're beautiful fish, not readily available though. I'll post in the F/S section, hopefully members have some for sale.


----------

